# stuck in a hard spot



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

10 week old cochin chick was stuck in the fence by her leg and wing now her leg sticks straight out could it be broke or just sore did not feel any broke bones but i am new at all this and now she is in the house by her self and she seems to be getting strong day by day we are going on day 3 and she is more active. but still not using that leg and advice?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The only advice I can give is to keep watching it. If it gets bad I'd cull her, if it doesnt seem to bother her I'd let it go and see if it heals. She may have just sprained it . Time will tell.


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

she doesnt seem to want to use it but she gets up


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

She may have pulled it out of place. Put a low dose aspirin in her water, and see if that helps her try to get around. If she puts weight on it, then it's just sore. If not, she may have pulled it out of place. There is a thread around here about someone putting a joint back in place, let me hunt it. I'll be right back...


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok, here it is:
http://www.chickenforum.com/f12/chicken-lame-leg-please-help-2029/

It is kind of a long thread, but it tells how the op put the leg back in place, and how others have had chickens that have learned to live with a disability.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like a dislocated hip. Try gently putting it back in the socket.


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

Do you have access to some Vet RX. You might try gently rubbing that on the area as well. The warmth that it would generate might help her naturally relocate her hip as well. Be sure to warm up the bottle of Vet RX per instructions. And I know I may sound like the little old chicken lady that I am. A Moist heating pad might also help her applied gently to that area. I haven't read the thread that fuzzie butt referred to that info may already be there. Good luck! Hope this helps and have a blessed day.


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

it doesnt feel like iy is out of place but im no vet. she is puting a little weight on it now but it is still sticking straight out


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pics please........


----------



## onafixedincome (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd have headed to the vet right after it happened--if she was worth the time/money to me (or if I were attached to her). Having a leg that far out of whack isn't good, and an inability to pull it back under her indicates a dislocation or break, both of which really should be dealt with by a vet.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

onafixedincome said:


> I'd have headed to the vet right after it happened--if she was worth the time/money to me (or if I were attached to her). Having a leg that far out of whack isn't good, and an inability to pull it back under her indicates a dislocation or break, both of which really should be dealt with by a vet.


Energyvet is a Vet, if you post a picture of the leg, she may be able to help!


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

pictures of her lil leg poor thing


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wish I could put my hands on her. What if you take her both feet in your hand - a finger in between the feet - and gently held her upside down. I'm thinking gravity might just drop the hip back in the socket. If its too painful abandon and take to a vet.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Poor girl! I hope she will be all right? What do you think EV?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Posted at the same time!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm thinking knee or foot the way the whole leg is straight. Even the toes are straight. Bless her heart. I wouldn't cull her, though. What kind of anti-inflammatories can she have, EV?


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

i did hold her upside down after it happen i didnt feel anything pop or anything. when she is sitting there i can push her leg in where it needs to be amd she will hold it there for a bit but then push it back out. she seems to be getting better tho


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Try upside down again. Could be the initial trauma and tight muscles prevented any success. Glad she's feeling better though.


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

thanks for all the help


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

so my Lil sour has been better for about 2 weeks and has been outside in the coop inside a small cage with everyone but when i let her out theres 2 chickens that chase her around and peck are her what can i do?


----------

